# (مكتبة المنتدى المساحي) لشرح البرامج المساحية بالصور



## ايمن جمال (29 ديسمبر 2007)

في هذه المكتبة نضع 
شرح مبسط لكل البرامج المساحية
باللغة العربية وبالصور

شارك في النجاح
بالاشتراك معنا 
بوضع 
شرح لبرامج مساحية لديك
ويمكنك كتابة موضوعات ان شئت
ونسمح ايضا بتكرار نفس الموضوع ولكن بصورة شرح مختلفة
تفيدك و تفيد غيرك

خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه


----------



## ايمن جمال (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شرح لبرنامج الاتوكاد كاملا باللغة العربية و الصور 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79831572/AutoCAD_smart_book.zip.html


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اعجال (30 مارس 2008)

انا ساشارك لاجل هذا المنتدى الطيب والمبارك ان شاء الله والله يبارك فيكم و في كل ما تبذلوه لاجل العلم حيث قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علماً سهل الله له طريقا الى الجنة وان الملائكة تسبط جناحيها لطلبي العلم فاطلبو العلم ولاتتكبروا عليه ) وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## تامر مجدى (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 أبريل 2008)

سبحان وبحمده سبحان الله الغظيم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rs7384 (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك اله فيكم


----------



## رمضان طلعت أبو الع (2 أبريل 2008)

قريبا بجهز شرح لبرنامج لتحويل ألأحداثيات من جغرافية ألى تاكييومترية والعكس


----------



## باسم مرزوق (2 أبريل 2008)

:31:بارك الله فى الاخوة الاعضاء جميعا:31:
:31:ووفقكم الى عمل الخيرات:31:​


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 أبريل 2008)




----------



## عبد المنعم الخطيب (6 أبريل 2008)

:75:اشكر ادارة المنتدر على المجهود الرائع واتمنى وجود برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات 
واذكركم بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله
الا من صدقه جاريه او علم ينتفع به غيره او ولد صالح يدعو له )


----------



## خالد القرعي (11 أبريل 2008)

merci beaucoup mon ami


----------



## abayoumy6 (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الامواج (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باكير (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و حياك و بياك


----------



## زهزوه (30 يونيو 2008)

سلام عليكم 
هل هناك محاضرات شرح لبرنامج Liscad مثل المحاضرات الموجودة في المنتدى لبرنامج اللاند 
وشكراً


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (14 يونيو 2009)

أظن أنها فكرة جيدة ، أرجو من الله التوفيق و السداد


----------



## ali992 (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سندر2009 (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## بسام المياحي (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed_201 (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتى الصحرا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا اتينا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

:56::56::56::56:



فتى الصحراء


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
فكرة جيدة وتستحق الاهتمام
​


----------

